# Good ice breakers/conversation starters



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm currently going through a divorce, with about 9 months to go until it's official. Working out, getting myself in shape, taking care of mental side. But, i want to be prepared to hit the ground running when on the dating scene. I've been out of the game a while. I thought it might be a fun thread to discuss things that do and don't work for you, when out trying to meet women, or just in general things that tend to grab a woman's attention.

One thing i notice is i recently got a new debit card. I chose the Frozen theme card just so that I think of my daughter, lol...well anyways in the week I've had it, i've already had 2 female clerks comment on it and say things like "aww, must be a girl dad". Do they want to get in my pants? Not likely, but it's a pretty cool ice breaker and gains you points for doing something as minuscule as that for your daughter.

Another thing a friend does and recommended to me is to keep a stash of $2 bills on you at al times and use them for tips. We did it at the bar the other night and sure enough, the bartender couldn't help but comment and talked to us about it. Granted , she was young and had never seen a $2 bill before, lol...but it worked nonetheless.

So, wug TAM?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

If you want to use your daughter as a lever, and chase clerks, you are well on your way! Hell, just take your daughter to events and she will reel them in for you! 

But to step off of this, I realized quick that women noticed me with my boys. But that did not mean a new momma. I now roll alone and attract women that are attracted to ME first. Usually if they are attracted to me, the rest becomes simple. Like WOW, you own this, you have this, you do this, etc, etc, etc. 

IMO, it just seems craptastic to use your kids as a lever. Dudes use their daughters fosho


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

i mean having a frozen debit card != to bringing my daughter to events and using her as bait. Way to jump to conclusions and jump on your moral high horse. This was about ice breakers/conversation starters, not trotting out kids as bait.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

johndoe12299 said:


> i mean having a frozen debit card != to bringing my daughter to events and using her as bait. Way to jump to conclusions and jump on your moral high horse. This was about ice breakers/conversation starters, not trotting out kids as bait.


Why do you have a frozen debit card????


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Errr... I'm cautious around introducing new women to my daughter let alone using her as a wingwoman. 

But I'm in the same boat, I have no idea how to talk anymore, been practicing on some throwaway OLD matches lol can't say I have been successful except for those who think my lines are quite funny. 

I don't know if you can really wing this really, when I met women in real life I could tell they were interested and that the opportunity presented itself and no matter how stupid our conversations were or my approach it still managed somehow. Like my last relationship started with a love note of all things and it was the 3rd one she received all day. I'd say just make an excuse to talk to them, comment on something they are wearing, looking for, looking at. In the end that's what I did back in the day just have to get back out there again eventually.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> But I'm in the same boat, I have no idea how to talk anymore


So don't talk to them.
I sit on a park bench, coffee shop, or restaurant alone quietly reading a book.
Saigon, Siem Reap, Chiang Mai, Olongapo ............. usually between 15-30 minutes before I get hit on.
Saigon is the worst ..... "Hello, can I practise my English with you, would you like to buy me a coffee, would you like to see my room"

Generally, there's no need to say anything beyond, 'sure, OK, why not, Uh ha', women are happy to talk at you for as long as you'll listen. Just smile and nod your head now and again, talking is for women, it's a mistake as a man to try too hard.

The less effort you make, the more they want you, it is important for you to smile and seem happy though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> So don't talk to them.
> I sit on a park bench, coffee shop, or restaurant alone quietly reading a book.
> Saigon, Siem Reap, Chiang Mai ............. usually between 15-30 minutes before I get hit on.
> Saigon is the worst ..... "Hello, can I practise my English with you, would you like to buy me a coffee, would you like to see my room"
> ...


Yeah... sadly I'm not James Bond.  

And I kinda prefer getting a two-way convo going and if I find myself going sure, OK, why not, I'm not interested in them anyway lol


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> The less effort you make, the more they want you, it is important for you to smile and seem happy though.


I'll agree with that. And show confidence.



RandomDude said:


> And I kinda prefer getting a two-way convo going and if I find myself going sure, OK, why not, I'm not interested in them anyway lol


Two way conversations are great, but I personally like to listen more than talk & most people seem to like to talk about themselves. So maybe a ratio of 1:100 words.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah... sadly I'm not James Bond.
> And I kinda prefer getting a two-way convo going


Which is why you aren't successful.
Women want to talk about themselves, which is the most interesting subject on the planet (for them).
If you were James Bond, you might have something they'd like to hear.


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> Why do you have a frozen debit card????


Isn't "Frozen" a animated musical fantasy movie ? Maybe his debit card has some Frozen design on it


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

How do you get good at anything.......practice. This is going to sound like the worst advice ever probably but.........just start talking to women throughout your day. In fact it's a good idea to strike up conversations with everyone both men and women. Yes, you will crash and burn, get over it. You won't die. As you keep talking to different people you will start to notice patterns. You'll become more aware of things like body language. 

Having a gimmick that will get women to engage is fine but you want to develop past that to where you are just the kind of guy women enjoy talking to.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I tie a big flesh colored dildo to my leg just above the ankle. I then grab a seat at the bar next to a woman, pull my pant leg up and wink. It works wonders!!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> I tie a big flesh colored dildo to my leg just above the ankle. I then grab a seat at the bar next to a woman, pull my pant leg up and wink. It works wonders!!


If he tries this in a club I'd suggest a glow in the dark one, bonus points if he can sit near a black light.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hang out at the grocery store. Go to the produce area and hang out around the cucumbers. When a good looking woman comes by just say ‘mines bigger’.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Eventually you'll see what you say doesn't matter. One night a buddy and I challenged each other to only use lyrics from crappy 80s and 90s songs to open women. Know what happened, well sometimes the woman would say the next line, sometimes they'd look at us like we were idiots. Either way we had fun and it drove home the point that I didn't need some fancy opening line.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hitting on waitresses, cashiers, etc was kinda my specialty. You know how whenever you pay for your stuff literally anywhere, they ask you to donate money or something for some cause? I had a trick for that and it worked beautifully. When they ask, do you want to donate money to (blank) cause, I always say, "No, I don't like (blank)" It sounds simple and stupid but it's usually funny and it works because of how absurd it is. At the pet store they ask if you want to donate money to save puppies or something. "I don't like puppies." One place asked for donations for kids with cancer or something and I said I didn't like kids with cancer. That earned me a snort laugh from the girl cashier. The more absurd you sound, the better it works. Most people just say they will or will not donate so your answer will make them notice you, usually make them laugh, and it provides an opening. Plus, if you want to get to know a woman that works somewhere, this is a good way to make her remember you for your next visit.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Considering OP and I are now in the same boat it's no longer the same environment these days as before where we can just strike up a connection with a random woman we see day by day.

Hell where I live with all the mask mandates we can't even tell what they look like behind the masks! 🤦‍♂️
I can't believe I may have to rely on OLD for the foreseeable future, and it sucks. Now we can't even tell what they look like behind their filters! 🤦‍♂️

Looks is bloody important I ain't going to go for someone who ain't gonna keep me rock hard when performing my duty so nah! 🤦‍♂️
Not to mention all this texting and crappy conversations most are so damn boring so I throw in a few jokes and they take it seriously 🤷‍♂️ Probably because, you know, words are like 5% of communication and you can't bring in your tone/body language into it.

And WTF is this zoom date crap? FK this virus!
Meh, at least there are few decent ones so far, but it's all txt at this point

Also, how the hell you respond when a woman messages you first? That threw me off, meh been so out of the game.
/end vent


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Benbutton said:


> I tie a big flesh colored dildo to my leg just above the ankle. I then grab a seat at the bar next to a woman, pull my pant leg up and wink. It works wonders!!


Talk about bait and switch!


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

DownButNotOut said:


> Talk about bait and switch!


Haha!!! One extreme to the other


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

fluffycoco said:


> Isn't "Frozen" a animated musical fantasy movie ? Maybe his debit card has some Frozen design on it


Yes, I am aware this was the meaning. What sparked my concern is the reality of making a child, in any way, an icebreaker to talk to women. I see countless women on OLD with pics of their kids!!! IMO, kids, no matter the age, are likely already going through a rough phase, and they should be 100% shielded from any dating rituals.


----------

